# PN World Cup SMACK DOWN!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pictures and smack talk welcome here.:work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Eh eh eh!*

Trey, dont forget the module bro.

Chris. How do you like yer hide cooked? Well done, or *SMOKED? :slimer: *


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Your all going down. Nuf said. 

We need to get Scott on here man, that guy is cool as sheite!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im impressed Josh.  Sitting at 2nd qualifier only behind Christian. Your running pretty darn good this weekend and all that practice is finaly paying off. Yup, your right about Scot. Dude is definitly fun to race with and is all around a great guy. Even though Im having set up troubles, Im having a blast. My hats off to ruf and Trey for putting together such a great race.

Now if yall will excuse me, my car is in about 1000 pieces. LOL Im changing EVERYTHING!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Items of interest.*

First pic, My car of course!

Next, ruf at the booth.

The track.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Your gunna have to take more pictures tomorrow man. There is gunna be some good racing going on tomarrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

`I will.

Man, I woke up at 3:30, like I normally do. Started thinking about my cars set up, and running some laps in my head. LOL I started wrenching at 4:30.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ll be headin up there shortly,probably by 8, got some tweakin to do myself


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Josh.*

*WAKE UP!!*

Im ready to race my little car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I am SO impressed with the racing this weekend. Unbelivable. I havent had this much fun since the BRCC races. Congrats to the winners. Christian, Christian and Scot. LOL. Congrats to Josh to laying down some awsome runs and taking 2nd place in stock. Awsome bro! 

Joe, Trey, Christian, P/N Racing........... Thanks. I had a blast. The races were run pefectly, timely and were second to none.

*GREAT JOB *

Oh yea. I finished 6th in the "A" main, which qualifies me for the worlds.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Man that A main was the longest 10 minutes of my life. After 3 minutes I was like oh man whens the bell gunna ring? lol I managed to get the inside of scott going onto the straight and from there it was all over. I wound up running that whole race with my car slightly trimmed to the right. I just realized that I had 5 runs this weekend that were only 5 seconds apart. SERIOUS consistancy!!! lol


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Final Qualification (after 5 rounds):

F1:
Joseph Chen 47/10:08.16
Nick Watts 45/10:05.90
Ron Taylor 45/10:08.33
Scot Quintel 45/10:13.60
Trey Morris 44/10:03.72
Shannon Watts 44/10:09.89
Danny Finley 44/10:11.32
Pat Gaetje 41/10:07.96
Mike Isadore 36/10:15.65

Stock:
Cristian Tabush 49/10:05.06
Josh Elmer 45/10:00.18
Scot Quintel 45/10:04.16
Nick Watts 45/10:05.19
Trey Morris 44/10:11.75
Shannon Watts 43/10:16.49
Danny Finley 43/10:04.94
Biff 42/10:02.35
Chris Thayer 41/10:05.38
Pat Gaetje 41/10:05.72
Hector Zacrisson 38/10:03.26
Mike Isadore 39/10:14.60
Taz Hicklen 36/10:12.73
Julie Watts 29/10:08.31

Mod:
Cristian Tabush 51/10:10.45
Jacob Feinstein 49/10:12.30
Brian Bosley 48/10:11.26
Joseph Chen 46/10:00.96
Ron Taylor 44/10.00.57
Nick Watts 43/10:08.00
Shannon Watts 42/10:06.59
Chris Thayer 36/10:01.95


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Final Classification:

Stock B Main:
Chris Thayer 40/10:05.68
Pat Gaetje 40/10:08.57
Hector Zacrisson 38/10:13.33
Julie Watts 29/10:15.33
Mike Isadore DNS
Taz Hicklen DNS

F1 A Main:
Scot Quintel 44/10:10.80
Nick Watts 43/10:09.62
Ron Taylor 42/10:07.97
Trey Morris 42/10:11.57
Shannon Watts 41/10:02.41
Danny Finley 41/10:13.33
Joseph Chen 22/4:36.70
Pat Gaetje 1/0:22.40
Mike Isadore DNS

Stock A Main:
Cristian Tabush 47/10:05.69
Josh Elmer 45/10:02.86
Scot Quintel 44/10:03.79
Trey Morris 43/10:05.70
Nick Watts 43/10:09.76
Biff 42/10:00.52
Shannon Watts 42/10:10.74
Danny Finley 40/10:07.02

Mod A Main:
Cristian Tabush 48/10:01.63
Brian Bosley 47/10:07.05
Nick Watts 43/10:09.18
Jacob Feinstein 42/10:10.77
Ron Taylor 40/10.08.56
Shannon Watts 38/10:06.91
Chris Thayer 33/10:06.90
Joseph Chen 11/2:39.63


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Joe! Too bad your "Mango" broke.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

hahahahaha. GO MANGO JOE!!!!!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Man I was only about 1-1/2 laps behind cristian after 10 minutes Rock On!!! This weekend was a freakin blast. WOW!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Josh you were on good job.Now don,t go workin on the car man !!!!!!! Thanks for coming out guys it was a fun event.Had my issues but am happy with my results over all.You guys are making me have to take this up a notch is all!!!! Later


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

TIMMY!

Biff - you were the only person to go faster in the heads-up main than in IFMAR qualifying. You kept getting faster throughout the day.

Mango will begin its General Lee transformation very soon.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats gunna be the funniest site ever, lol

TIMMY!!!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Trey. You need to get those pictures up. Well everyone does.

Joe. I'll bring the video to the track friday, but dont be suprised if its highlights of me, lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That was good stuff this weekend. Josh, you drove the wheels off your car all weekend, you looked great. Joe and Cristian and Trey, thanks for a great race.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whens the next race?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im thinking of going to the "Worlds". Anybody going?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres some pics.Can,t load em at THRC site???? Theres a few a minizracer also. I,ll be doing a race Fri night.Gonna cut out the Sats for awhile.Fri nights will be from 6 till ?????


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh man my car didnt crack the lense afterall, lol

P.S. New body in the mail


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Joe*

I was a combination of things. One, I havent been practicing at all and was rusty. Two, my car finally started coming around. Three, I LOVE two day events. Four, I wanted to be the fastest guy over 47 years old. LOL

If I get to run more often, Ill improve even more. Im seriously thinking about going to L.A. for the world cup. I realize Ill get my arse whupped but it would be nice to see where I end up in a world championship. Do you know if Christian is considering in going?



ruf4play said:


> TIMMY!
> 
> Biff - you were the only person to go faster in the heads-up main than in IFMAR qualifying. You kept getting faster throughout the day.
> 
> Mango will begin its General Lee transformation very soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey! Look at my stance on the drivers stand!  Lookee me people. Im DIALED!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

You look like your fishing, lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Yea!*



celticpride311 said:


> You look like your fishing, lol


With the Sharks. :rotfl:


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Race reports:

www.reflexracing.net/pnreport.asp


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Updated the PN results page:
http://www.reflexracing.net/pnreport.asp

Cristian's report here:
http://www.reflexracing.net/pnreport_2.asp

My report here:
http://www.reflexracing.net/pnreport_3.asp


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Timmay!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. Biff, you missed the fun.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

More pics are up...

http://www.reflexracing.net/gallery_2.asp


----------

